# Cocker spaniel pictures?



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

It's time for Angel to go to the groomer's again, and I'm trying to figure out what to tell them. I like a low maintenance cut. Last time I had her shaved, but she looked like a beagle, and everyone was like, What kind of dog is that? So I'd like her to look a little more like her breed. I've been trimming her face, feet and butt myself, but it's time for an all over cut, her hair is pretty long all over. 

What I'm thinking, is shave the body and muzzle, (no skirt), leave a little longer on top of the head, on the ears, and legs. Just long enough to show some curl. Is this an acceptable haircut for a cocker? Does it have a name? Anyone have a picture? I have a hard time conveying the message of what I want, to the groomer (or my stylist, for that matter). Thanks in advance, to anyone who can help!

Here's a picture of what she looks like right now. Not too neglected looking I hope, but getting a little harder to brush out after baths, around the legs epecially. What would you do?







[/IMG]


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

I've personally always been a little fond of this look with cockers, it keeps the hair manageable but still allows them too look like a cocker. =)


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

That's pretty! I do like the ears a little shorter. 

I did a google search, and I was thinking something kind of like this, maybe closer to the one on the right? Actually I think her hair type is more like the one on the left though. I'd still like to see more pics, whoever has some to share!

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=FDipTMTTDoa8lQf_yriqDA&sqi=2&ved=0CBgQ9QEwAQ


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

If she is not matted. I would as for a #3 or #4 all over (aside from head and face), a #3 will leave her with about 1/2 (which looks roughly close to what the beige cocker looks like in the photo)a inch a hair, a #4 a little shorter then that. That way you keep the "fluffy" look, but at the same time have a coat that is easy to maintain. Id do her ears in somthing like a "0" and insides a #10,, so they will still be fluffy, but not heavy and thick. Face and top of head is up to you. Id personally just shave it all down, but thats just me.


----------



## staffymom (Apr 16, 2010)

hey angel's mom. First let me tell you as a groomer....I love clients like you that bother to research the look they want...and how to convey that to your groomer. Bravo for you!  If I was looking at those pics, and going by what your telling me here:
I would probably opt for a #5 body clip(no skirt) and either a #0 or hand scissor on her legs. Assuming of course that she is mat free. For her head I would skim w/ the #5 but use thinning shears to give her some forelock. Ears, #10 inside to remove weight and allow air flow. Scissor the ears to the leather to make them nice and tight, then use a #7 on top 1/3 of ear to give that cockery (is that even a word ?) look. and finish by clipping the rest of the ear to match leg length.
Hope any of this helps! post a pic when she's done.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Thank you, staffymom and tankstar! No, she's not matted.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Here's what she looked like completely shaved. I didn't like the shaved head look for her, I thought it made her face look odd. But if we did a #5 or so all over, leaving the ears and legs longer, that would probably look good. I do like the face shaved.







[/IMG]


----------

